# Bying a car in Cyprus



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

We are coming for a recce this June with the idea to relocate in September 2011. I was planning to buy a car in Cyprus, register it on my name and leave it with a friend who lives in Cyprus, so that we can pick it up once we are there in September. Would that be possible for a non-resident (Dutch nationality)? What's the procedure of buying a car in Cyprus - where do I register it and how long does it take, costs involved, etc?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kos said:


> We are coming for a recce this June with the idea to relocate in September 2011. I was planning to buy a car in Cyprus, register it on my name and leave it with a friend who lives in Cyprus, so that we can pick it up once we are there in September. Would that be possible for a non-resident (Dutch nationality)? What's the procedure of buying a car in Cyprus - where do I register it and how long does it take, costs involved, etc?


Many expats who have holiday homes here so are not resident buy cars here for use when they are on holiday. If you buy from a reputable garage they will do all the work of registering etc for you.


----------



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Many expats who have holiday homes here so are not resident buy cars here for use when they are on holiday. If you buy from a reputable garage they will do all the work of registering etc for you.


and if I buy from a private person? In Holland it's just a matter of about 10 minutes trip to the nearest post office which does all the registration for the new owner and de-registration of the old one. The insurance can be issued as per the phone call to your insurance company.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kos said:


> and if I buy from a private person? In Holland it's just a matter of about 10 minutes trip to the nearest post office which does all the registration for the new owner and de-registration of the old one. The insurance can be issued as per the phone call to your insurance company.


I would strongly advise agaisnt buying from a private individual unless it is someone you know well and trust. There are a lot of cars for sale on street corners and although sometimes they may look cheap you will have no protection if there are any problems at all with private sales.
I think you need to go to the traffic department to register, the office where you go to pay road tax etc. For insurance you will need to go to the insurance office for the first time although when renewing it you can do that over the phone or internet.


----------



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

ok, thanks! one more question - is there a different tax level between diesel and gasoline cars in Cyprus?


----------



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

and can you recommend any trustworthy dealers in Limassol area?


----------

